# تركيب الرخام احذر التالى نصائح من الانامل البيضاء



## فرى مسوقة (10 يونيو 2020)

عند تركيب الرخام احذر التالى نصائح من الانامل البيضاء 0529178166





أى وحدة سكنية لا تصلح للسكن إلا بعد الانتهاء من تشطيبها وتركيب السيراميك أو الرخام فى أرضيتها، ويقدم المهندس محمد مجدى، صاحب مكتب توريد وتركيب وتصدير الرخام، نصائحه لكل صاحب وحدة سكنية يرغب فى استخدام الرخام:





1- الرخام مادة طبيعية، يتم استخراجها من المحاجر، وتقطيعها وتجهيزها للاستخدام.





2- الرخام درجات وأنواع، والمصرى يضم 10 أنواع لكل منها مزاياه وأسعاره المتفاوتة، فهناك رخام الجلالة ويضم 3 أنواع «سادة، وفص، وحُمرة»، ورخام الصنى وسيلفيا، وبيليشيا وفيليتو، هذه الأنواع كلها من اللون البيج، أما نوع الفليسكا، فهو نوع جديد من الرخام لونه روز.





3- عند تركيب الرخام فى الأرضية، تتفاوت أسعار متر التركيب وفقاً لنوع العمل، فهناك «الدرج أو السلالم، والأرضية، والحوائط»، ويعد تركيب الرخام على السلالم هو الأرخص، بينما تركيب الحوائط هو الأغلى.







تركيب رخام دبي وتركيب سيراميك دبى  وفني تركيب سيراميك دبي و تركيب صحى بدبى و تكسير و ترميم فلل دبي وترميم فلل دبي و تركيب جبس بورد دبي  و فني تركيب جبس بودر دبى و تركيب فورسيلنج دبي و تكسير وترميم منازل بدبي  و ترميم منازل بدبي  و ترميمات المنازل فى دبى و ترميمات الفلل فى دبى








4- تتفاوت أسعار التركيب وفقا لنوع الرخام، فتركيب رخام الجلالة السادة للدرج تتراوح تكلفته بين 50و 65 جنيهاً، أما فى الأرضيات فيصل إلى 95 جنيهاً، أما بالنسبة لتكلفة تركيب رخام الجلالة من نوع الفص، فإنها تصل فى الأرضية إلى 85 جنيهاً، وفى الحوائط إلى 110، وتزداد تلك التكلفة فى رخام البريشيا لتصل فى تركيب الدرج إلى 120 جنيهاً، وفى الأرضية إلى 140 جنيهاً أما فى الحوائط 170 جنيهاً.





5- يفضل العملاء أن تكون مساحة الرخامة 50 فى 50سم2، على عكس الفنادق التى تفضل أن تصل الرخامة الواحدة إلى 60 فى 60 سم2، بينما المساحة السائدة والموجودة بكثرة فى محال الرخام 40 فى 40سم2.





6- الشقة ذات ال100 متر، تأخذ أسبوع عمل من عامل تركيب الرخام.





شركات صيانة المنازل فى دبى و صيانة عامة بدبى وشركات تشطيبات في دبى و شركات صيانة المباني فى دبى و ترميم واجهات المبانى بدبى و شركات مقاولات في دبى و عامل بلاستر دبى  






7- هناك مشاكل كثيراً ما تحدث بين أصحاب الوحدة السكنية، وصاحب محل الرخام نتيجة وجود فروق بين الألوان، على الرغم من أن الرخام خامة طبيعية ولا يوجد رخام موحد اللون سواء كان مصرياً أو مستورداً، ومهما بلغ ثمنه، فالرخام المستخرج من «تربيعة واحدة» تكون درجاته مختلفة ولو اختلافا بسيطا.





8- عند شراء الرخام يجب التأكد من عدم وجود شقوق بالرخامة الواحدة ولو كان شقاً بسيطاً، أو حفرة بسيطة، لأنها مع مرور الوقت ستؤدى إلى كسر الرخامة.





9- لابد من شراء الرخام من ورشة موثوق فيها، لأن الرخام الخام والمستخرج من المحاجر يتم قصه بالورش والتى تقوم بلحمه، وقصه، لذا يجب التأكد من جودة القص واللحام، حتى لا تفك هذه اللحامات مع الوقت.





شركات دهان في دبى و صباغ فى دبى و شركات صبغ في دبى و صباغ رخيص فى دبى و دهان رخيص دبى و تركيب صحى الشارقة و تركيب سيراميك الشارقة
تركيب رخام الشارقة و تركيب رخام ارضيات الشارقة و ارخص مقاول تركيب رخام الشارقة 







للمزيد من الخدمات 





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ط© ط§ظ„طظ‡ط¨ظٹط© 0555230860 - طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط³ظٹط±ط§ظ…ظٹظƒ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط§طµط¨ط§ط؛ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆطµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط±ط®ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظˆط±ظ‚ ط¬ط¯ط±ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆط³ط¨ط§ظƒ ظˆظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ




​


----------

